# Quail gender help needed.



## kari yu (May 13, 2017)

I bought a pair of King quail / button quail.

The supposed to be female Brown one started calling making noise. I read female don't really make noise but male call. I also read that female are usually bigger but my brown one is obviously smaller. I just want to be sure because they are housed together. I'm worried they'll start fighting? They seem to like each other sitting together quiet a lot.

Also found video on YouTube with the calling sound. Video said their one was female. So I'm confused.

Please see photo. https://imgur.com/gallery/WwcRn

Her call is identical to this video.


----------



## Mother Hen (May 13, 2017)

I have to say I don't know anything about quails so I'm not going to be able to assist you


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 16, 2017)

males call, females make cute little coos
the only real way to tell is to wait until they are in breeding season and seeing if foam comes out of the vent when squeezed


see this thread, its about cots but the foam/breeding stuff should be the same
http://209.222.104.187/threads/coturnix-quail-basics-information-and-pictures-galore.102281/


----------

